# A Question For You Ladies



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - no help here since it is not an issue I have - when my dogs fronts are too far there are other reasons (like spitting the food and not wanting to get my shirt dirty). 

Hopefully our amply blessed forum members can assist 

ETA: Maybe I can!! In our area 20+ years ago, dogs were trained to front position by having food in a belt buckle or zipper (hot dogs sticking out of men's zippers was a fairly common sight  ) ; this trained a lower focal point and commonly had the dog coming in very very close. Of course then they have to be weaned off of nibbling


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The thing I notice with Bertie is that because he's looking up into my face, he sits a step away in front of me. I want him closer, obviously, and am working on that. I'm not busty (LOL), but not sure if that matters that much if you have a big dog? I've watched little dog trainers work with their dogs and have no idea how they do it busty or not.

How I'm fixing it is anticipating when his butt's going down too soon and encouraging him to hurry in closer. If you are adjusting anything for a dog's front, it has to happen before the butt hits the floor. This comes from Pat H - and kinda is something I've had drilled into my head repeatedly with Jacks who has always had an anticipation issue with him sitting slightly crooked because he's thinking finish. 

Scoot fronts as you (Ann) encouraged are another way, because the very slight movement keeps the dog in close and gives you something to mark and praise every time. Adding a foot of space at a time as I practice is something else I'm doing to connect the close fronts with those where the dog has to think about running in, slowing down, and sitting straight up in front of me.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

One of my dogs has a long body. When he fronts, it pulls his head way back due to the length. It's an angle thing for him and there is no real way to fix it. Is it possible her dog has a long body?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I think the biggest part is dogs lack of knowledge. But that being said, he came closer on me than he did his mom which prompted us to wonder. 

He's not particularly long. His a nice smaller size male Lab. We think he will too out between 22-23". He is agile. 

I think when he understands scoot she will have that tool. But clearly when he is in closer front position visibility is hindered. 

How close for trials is "expected". I have had to teach Gabby to stay off my feet so I never thought about this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You need to be able to reach down and touch your dog easily. How close that needs to be is left to the judge's perception.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Lean back with most of your weight on your heels and bend very slightly at the waist.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ah, so that explains the rather odd posture I've noticed in some of the trials I've been to lately :: 



Loisiana said:


> Lean back with most of your weight on your heels and bend very slightly at the waist.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

How about hands at the side and a ball under the chin, if in the correct position the ball drops


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hawtee said:


> How about hands at the side and a ball under the chin, if in the correct position the ball drops


Oh dear no, for the well endowed that is the perfect way to create a ball launcher! I can just see Flip sitting five feet out, waiting for the ball to drop and bounce out!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

tugg's heeling is coming along, but he tends to stay too close, in particular he keeps his head pressed against my knee, drives me nuts. any ideas on how to teach him he is too close? I guess somewhere in his training I forgot to teach him the off command. I remember a trainer telling me that dogs need to learn four different commands for heeling, get in, get off, get up and get back. oh, and on the inside corner of the figure 8 he is an awful bumper. my trainer told me that while training rather than round the circles we need to square them, it has seemed to help some.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

heeheeeheeeheeeeeee.... oh the advantages of not being well endowed never cease to amuse me 

heeeheeeeeeeehahahahahaha




Loisiana said:


> Oh dear no, for the well endowed that is the perfect way to create a ball launcher! I can just see Flip sitting five feet out, waiting for the ball to drop and bounce out!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Your friend could use a platform then move to a flat marker on the floor...then fade the marker... 
Dog comes in puts front feet on platform...
The handler can choose how close to stand on the other side of the platform....drawing the dog in nice and close....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd take a look at reward placement. Feed on your body. Literally. Hold the treat at nose height (dogs, not yours!), but with your hands up against your body. It's the dog's job to be close enough to eat it.

I've seen spitting food teach some dogs to set back on the front in anticipation of being in a good spot to catch the food as it flies down. If the dog has to be close enough to get the food from up against your body, that should shift his position over a short time.

OR, release and feed the dog as he goes through your legs.

As the great Bob Bailey says, "Click for action, feed for position..."


----------

